# [WINE] Como podria emular un screensaver? (abierto)

## sefirotsama

Tengo un archivo src que simula las ondas de fondo de pantalla de una PSP (me encantaría ver como queda en enlightnment), el problema es que solamente esta para windows y el autor suda de mi.

Como podria emular un .src (screensaver de windows) con wine?

Alguien me puede decir algo?

----------

## ekz

Aqui hay un  muy detallado howto para correr DreamAquaruim en linux.. pero con CrossOver, sirve para ver de que trata la cosa..

http://www.dreamaquarium.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=648&highlight=linux

Yo lo probé hace un tiempo con cxoffice y con wine... y con wine  funciona (acabo de probar) recuerdo si, que tuve que pegar una DLL en mi mi instalación de wine.

Con esta orden cualquier programa que se ejecute con wine irá mas rápido

```
WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine screensaver.scr
```

SAludos

EDIT! Acabo de probar el screen que tu dices... y no hace ni pío.. ni un error en consola, no un warning.. NADA!   :Confused:   solo me devuelve el prompt..

----------

## zx80

No se como son los salvapantallas en PSP, pero llevan la misma extensión q en windows, y en windows son binarios, así q en principio con wine salvapantallas.src debería funcionar, al menos los q tengo de matrix me funcionan así.

----------

## sefirotsama

Ahora lo probaré. EL screensaver se ha hecho para windows imitando el de PSP (no es que sea lo mismo).

No lo he podido probar todavia voy a ello (estoy en la vilanet part  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## sefirotsama

Si intento ejecutarlo como pone en la guia para wine me da esto:

 *Quote:*   

> sefirot@sama ~/Desktop $ wine Wave_by_AoR.scr /c
> 
> Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/home/sefirot/Desktop', starting in the Windows directory.
> 
> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Wave_by_AoR.scr": Module not found
> ...

 

Entonces he pensado en esto: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sefirot@sama ~/Desktop $ cp Wave_by_AoR.scr ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/Wave_by_AoR.scr
> 
> sefirot@sama ~/Desktop $ wine Wave_by_AoR.scr /c
> ...

 

Y se ejecuta su configurador de opciones... Ahora solo necesito que se active el salvapantallas como tal...

Si se como reposteo

----------

## ekz

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

```
wine Wave_by_AoR.scr /s

```

se ve muy bien!

```
WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine Wave_by_AoR.scr /s

```

SAludos!

----------

## sefirotsama

En fluxbox se me queda la pantalla en negro.... que mala pata lo queria usar ahí... tendre que currarmelo de alguna manera si quiero usarlo como fondo de pantalla con una imagen que era mi objetivo.

 *Quote:*   

> wine Wave_by_AoR.scr /s 

 

----------

## sefirotsama

Cuando lo llamo se me queda la pantalla en gris en lugar de aparecer nada concreto... no sé como solucionarlo... no importa si lo abro en kde o en fluxbox o donde sea...

----------

## ekz

Activaste la use opengl para wine?

y ejecutando  winecfg en la pestaña Gráficos, Soporte vertex shader tengo seleccionado Hardware y permitir pixel shader

SAludos

----------

## sefirotsama

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Activaste la use opengl para wine?
> 
> y ejecutando  winecfg en la pestaña Gráficos, Soporte vertex shader tengo seleccionado Hardware y permitir pixel shader
> 
> SAludos

 

Lo he comprovado y sí, ya esta compilado con opengl y esa opción también esta activada...

 :Sad:  no podre disfrutar de ese screensaver...  :Sad: 

----------

